# Strategies to Increase Yield in the Veggie Garden



## veggiestaff (Jul 7, 2015)

veggiestaff

Strategies to Increase Yield in the Veggie Garden










Continue reading...


----------



## Timbertodd (Jun 23, 2013)

I tried something new this year. I suspended pots from a trellis and planted pickling cucumbers in them. Those 4 pots produced better than the pickling cucumbers in the raised beds. I will be installing a couple more trellises before next year, dedicating the raised bed space to another veggie.


----------



## Mair (May 1, 2016)

Good idea!


----------

